# siberian kale



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this Siberian kale ready to be harvested and if so what way









would you recommend?


----------



## Chrissydub (Mar 1, 2010)

You can pick off the outer leaves as soon as they get over a few inches. At this stage, they're great raw in salads. They will be strong and will add a nice bite. If you want to cook them, let them go longer. You can sautee bigger leaves with some garlic and have a nice veggie.
Don't disturb the center of the plant, new leaves come out of there.


----------

